# Industry News: Nikon Announces Development of AF-S Nikkor 500mm f/5.6E PF ED VR



## ahsanford (Jun 14, 2018)

! ! !

Announced crisply at midnight eastern at a number of sites:

Source 1: https://www.thephoblographer.com/2018/06/14/coming-soon-the-nikon-af-s-nikkor-500mm-f5-6e-pf-ed-vr/
(note, the pics at the link above are of the 300 f/4 PF lens -- there are no pics of the 500 out in the wild yet.)

Source 2: https://www.dpreview.com/news/7758816413/nikon-developing-compact-and-lightweight-500mm-f5-6-lens

Source 3: https://www.slrlounge.com/nikon-500mm-f5-6-prime-lens-development/

- A


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2018)

That’s a very interesting lens, and makes Nikon very attractive to bird and wild life photographers in combination with the D500. I’d guess a 95mm filter size and under 2 kg. It probably won’t take a 1.4xTC well with a high megapixel crop or full frame sensor as f/8 is above the diffraction limited aperture - my experience is that going to f/8 with the 5DSR hits the law of diminishing returns. And f/5.6 with a 2xTC isn’t of much use. So, a 500/5.6 would be used mainly as the bare lens. 

The Canon 400mm DO II f/4 is much more versatile. 400/4 gives a wider and brighter field of view. With a 1.4xTC it gives a 560/5.6,which beats the Nikon for length. And with a 2xTC gives an excellent 800/8 with the 5DIV and 1DX, both of which don’t take much of a hit going to f/8.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 14, 2018)

Now photorumours has also posted it:
https://photorumors.com/2018/06/14/nikon-announced-the-development-of-a-new-500mm-f-5-6e-pf-ed-vr-lens/#more-99004

Really wished Canon would have brought out a 500mm F5.6 IS USM lens to replace their ageing 400mm f5.6 USM. Nikon shooters already have a good budget option of 200-500mm f5.6 lens and now in future maybe a 500 f/5.6. Birders from Nikon camp are going to be very happy and even some budget Canon shooter will be switch over.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 14, 2018)

For those curious why a PF is such a big deal, compare the specs of their 300 f/4 vs. their 300 f/4 PF:

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Specifications.aspx?Lens=1040&LensComp=651 

The PF version is about half the weight and 2/3 the length of the standard (non-PF) design. I'm no optics whiz, but as I understand it this is Nikon's riff on a DO design.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2018)

You are preaching to the converted. I feel very frustrated by Canon for bird photography. The D500 is streets ahead of the 7DII and the 300/4 PF is a great little lens. Fortunately, we have the 100-400mm II and the 400mm DO II. But, a new lightweight 400/5.6 and an up-to-date 7DIII would be so useful. (The 100-400mm II is a much better and lighter lens than the Nikon 200-500mm, which focusses slowly and a bit weak at the longer end, unlike the Canon which is blisteringly fast focussing.)

Actually, the weight difference between the the two Nikon 300mm lenses is not due just to the Fresnel lens but the previous 300 is a very old-fashioned clunky great metal object with no rear element whereas the PF has a plastic body and uses a more modern shorter lens design with a rear element. The Canon 400mm DO II is of very similar size to the 300mm/2.8 II and weighs only 250g less. It will be interesting to see if Nikon uses a high grade body like the Canon or goes in for a low cost lightweight plastic much cheaper competitor.


----------



## edoorn (Jun 14, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Now photorumours has also posted it:
> https://photorumors.com/2018/06/14/nikon-announced-the-development-of-a-new-500mm-f-5-6e-pf-ed-vr-lens/#more-99004
> 
> Really wished Canon would have brought out a 500mm F5.6 IS USM lens to replace their ageing 400mm f5.6 USM. Nikon shooters already have a good budget option of 200-500mm f5.6 lens and now in future maybe a 500 f/5.6. Birders from Nikon camp are going to be very happy and even some budget Canon shooter will be switch over.



There is a great 400mm option that is small, compact and has amazing IQ: the 400 DO. I can only assume a 500 DO would be a 5.6 lens too. It would not be a budget option, but who says the Nikon version will be cheap?


----------



## Brown (Jun 14, 2018)

Judging by the year of release, Canon replaced the 400mm f/5.6 with the 400mm f/4 DO didn't they?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2018)

Brown said:


> Judging by the year of release, Canon replaced the 400mm f/5.6 with the 400mm f/4 DO didn't they?



The DO 400 f/4 was not a replacement for the 400mm f/5.6: the DO is a much higher price league; and Canon has continued to sell both in parallel.


----------



## ethanz (Jun 14, 2018)

Nikon's 300 PF is $2,000. A 500 PF would probably be around that or more?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2018)

It's worth noting that the Canon 400mm f/4 DO II takes a minimal hit on MTF on adding a 1.4xTCIII and is, in fact, slightly sharper at 560mm f/5.6 than the 100-400mm II at 400mm f5.6.

https://www.lenstip.com/509.4-Lens_review-Canon_EF_400_mm_f_4_DO_IS_II_USM_Image_resolution.html

https://www.lenstip.com/439.4-Lens_review-Canon_EF_100-400_mm_f_4.5-5.6L_IS_II_USM_Image_resolution.html

The measurements are in accord with my own observations that the DO at 560mm is tack sharp whereas the 100-400mm II takes a significant hit with 1.4xTCIII and so I tend to use that lens without the TC.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Nikon's 300 PF is $2,000. A 500 PF would probably be around that or more?



If it's $2000, I'd buy one plus D500. My guess would be $5-7k, unless it is compromised for a low price.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon's 300 PF is $2,000. A 500 PF would probably be around that or more?
> ...



1) 300 f/4 PF = $2k --> these lenses are not built like Canon's DO lenses. 

2) 200-500 f/5.6 = $1400 --> a larger front element lens doesn't have to cost a mint.

1 + 2 = I'm not convinced that this lens will be anywhere near $5-7k.

- A


----------



## unfocused (Jun 14, 2018)

I do really hope all of this activity by Nikon spurs Canon to really step up the game in the 7DIII and 500 f5.6 market. 

I think the 7DII is a much better camera than many people give it credit for, but it still can certainly stand to be updated and improved. We've been waiting a long time for the rumored 150-600 or 150-500 competitor to Nikon/Sigma/Tamron.

I've been vocal about wanting something more than just a cheap Canon-branded version of these bargain lenses and still feel that a 150-500 f5.6 or a 500 f5.6 prime with L quality would be worth paying double what the Nikon bargain lens sells for.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > ethanz said:
> ...



It depends on the market segment they are aiming at. They could build it down to a price and knock out something cheap with weaknesses or they could mimic Canon and go for the quality market. If you want a cheap Nikkor 500, the 200-500 zoom is currently available. I now see about 6 birders a week with D500/200-500s but only one 300mm PF in the past two years.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> It depends on the market segment they are aiming at. They could build it down to a price and knock out something cheap with weaknesses or they could mimic Canon and go for the quality market. If you want a cheap Nikkor 500, the 200-500 zoom is currently available. I now see about 6 birders a week with D500/200-500s but only one 300mm PF in the past two years.



Correct. The question is: who is this being aimed at?

DO for Canon is being aimed at very serious customers who see great value in less weight / size of a top class instrument.

PF for Nikon (so far, N of 1) seems to be for intermediates/enthusiasts at a reasonable-ish price point.

One could see this new lens as Nikon's long long long awaited answer to the EF 400mm f/5.6L USM, aka the affordable 'gateway drug' of L lens addiction. Nikon's never had that long affordable prime before. This could be it, though surely more than the 200-500's $1400 asking price.

Or one could see Nikon making this thing a really high end 400 DO II-like instrument for their heavyweight wildlifers. We'll see.

- A


----------



## applecider (Jun 14, 2018)

Meanwhile remember that canon showed a prototype 600mm f4 DO about a year ago....

http://www.photographybay.com/2015/09/10/canon-el-600mm-f4l-is-do-br-usm-lens-prototype-images-and-details/

I’d say an almost working prototype beats development, and that was in September of 2015.

As far as cost and production go I’d guess that the DO part is the limiting factor. The canon 400mm DO ii is very good at f4 with little CA and appears to beat the 400mm IS ii USM f 2.8 at the digital picture comparisons, and that is really a significant feat.

What a great time to be alive.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2018)

applecider said:


> Meanwhile remember that canon showed a prototype 600mm f4 DO about a year ago....
> 
> http://www.photographybay.com/2015/09/10/canon-el-600mm-f4l-is-do-br-usm-lens-prototype-images-and-details/
> 
> ...



The 400mm DO II is my favourite lens and so I am not going to do it down. But, the 400mm f/2.8 II is the gold standard of supertelephotos. Use a proper comparison of several copies under precisely controlled if you want to compare their sharpness - the best survey is here: https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/08/the-sort-of-great-400mm-shootout/

The DO matches its obese brother in the dead centre but the fat one maintains sharpness further away.

(TDP is a great site but its image comparisons can be misleading.)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 15, 2018)

edoorn said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Now photorumours has also posted it:
> ...


Even if this lens comes in at around 5000$ there are lot of birders who buy 300 f/2.8+1.4x TC for their birding needs and for them this single lens would be a viable option. Everytime I go to photograph butterflies(and ruin day for birders at the stream) there is always a group of birders at the that stream and when I talked with them they tend to own a single super tele lens(300 either f4 or f2.8 with TC , 400 f5.6, 500 f/4 with TC and now a days 150-600mm). For some reason I have never seen anyone here using that 400mm DO lens. I really would like to see Canon or Sigma or Tamron bring out a 400 f4 non DO or a 500mm f/5.6. Even though I dont shoot birds still I wouldnt mind buying either of those lenses for mammals which I currently shoot using macro lenses. 


Indian Fox(Vulpes bengalensis) by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2018)

I see at least a 1000 birders a year, and have never come across another 400mm DO II in person although several on this forum have one. I see maybe 2 or 3 300/2.8, very rarely a 400/2.8 quite a few 500/4, very many 100-400mm I and IIs, and a handful of 400/5.6. There are many Sigma 150-600 Cs and a few S and some Tamron. The Nikon D500 + 200-500 combination has become very popular.

My first good lens was 300mm f/2.8 II, which I tended to use with a 2xTC at 600mm, but the AF hardly worked on 7D and was slow and hunted on a 7DII. I bought the 400mm DO II, which works brilliantly on the 5DIV with a 2xTC, albeit with noticieabley weakened AF speed. With a 1.4xTC at 560mm, it is sharper and lighter than the 300mmx2 and with very fast AF. For birding, it is a more useful lens than the 300/2.8 and so I sold mine as I stopped using it.

The 400mm f/4 and 300mm f2.8 lenses are for nature photographers who like hand-held photography while hiking and for birds in flight. The 500 f/4 is a superb lens for those who use tripods or beanbags and sit and wait, although the lighter 300 and 400 are excellent, they are not quite as good.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I see at least a 1000 birders a year, and have never come across another 400mm DO II in person although several on this forum have one. I see maybe 2 or 3 300/2.8, very rarely a 400/2.8 quite a few 500/4, very many 100-400mm I and IIs, and a handful of 400/5.6. There are many Sigma 150-600 Cs and a few S and some Tamron. The Nikon D500 + 200-500 combination has become very popular.
> 
> My first good lens was 300mm f/2.8 II, which I tended to use with a 2xTC at 600mm, but the AF hardly worked on 7D and was slow and hunted on a 7DII. I bought the 400mm DO II, which works brilliantly on the 5DIV with a 2xTC, albeit with noticieabley weakened AF speed. With a 1.4xTC at 560mm, it is sharper and lighter than the 300mmx2 and with very fast AF. For birding, it is a more useful lens than the 300/2.8 and so I sold mine as I stopped using it.
> 
> The 400mm f/4 and 300mm f2.8 lenses are for nature photographers who like hand-held photography while hiking and for birds in flight. The 500 f/4 is a superb lens for those who use tripods or beanbags and sit and wait, although the lighter 300 and 400 are excellent, they are not quite as good.



I'm not a birder but I live in Central Florida sometimes, I have seen half a dozen 400 DO's in one morning session at Gatorland. I agree the D500 and 200-500 is very popular amongst the birding community I see.


----------



## Brown (Jun 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Brown said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the year of release, Canon replaced the 400mm f/5.6 with the 400mm f/4 DO didn't they?
> ...



I know it's not much of a replacement for many of the original buyers of the f/5.6, but the 300mm f/4 was given IS in 1997 while the 400mm f/4 IS DO was introduced in 2001.
The two biggest complaints over the 400mm f/5.6 were its relatively slow aperture and its lack of IS which the 400mm f/4 improved on while keeping a small profile.
Canon retained the f/5.6 in its catalog for the same reason it keeps the 70-200mm f/2.8 non-IS, for those that don't want or need the features of the more expensive IS versions.


----------



## applecider (Jun 15, 2018)

Chaitanya:

Your photo says artic Fox , help me out all I see is arctic rocks, and grass.


----------



## Ladislav (Jun 17, 2018)

400 DO II may be superb lens and I would love to own one but it simply targets different market segment. That lens costs 7000GBP in UK. That is more than my car. My hobbyist photo gear insurance policy even can't cover any equipment which costs above 5000GBP - I would need to switch to professional one which has completely different pricing, etc.

So yes, if you are professional who are making money with this gear, you can make this investment because it is tool you need. If you are just hobbyist like me, it is too much to pay for a toy. Canon does not have anything to offer to people like me. 

Bear in mind that I'm referring to something with 500+ reach and 5.6 max aperture which 400 DO II with 1.4 TC is capable off but 100-400 is not. 

I hope Canon will release 7DIII next year and hope they will also offer a new zoom to pair with - 200-500/5.6 L IS for about 3000GBP would be more in my price range.


----------



## tron (Jun 18, 2018)

I do have both 500 f/4 IS II and 400 DO f/4 IS II. I find them both equally useful. The first is being used when I go out with my car and the second is being used (handheld) when I have to walk following a group. There is no way I would walk with a 500 f4...


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> 400 DO II may be superb lens and I would love to own one but it simply targets different market segment. That lens costs 7000GBP in UK. That is more than my car. My hobbyist photo gear insurance policy even can't cover any equipment which costs above 5000GBP - I would need to switch to professional one which has completely different pricing, etc.
> 
> So yes, if you are professional who are making money with this gear, you can make this investment because it is tool you need. *If you are just hobbyist like me, it is too much to pay for a toy*. Canon does not have anything to offer to people like me.
> 
> ...



The 400mm DO II is not a toy - it is a fabulous piece of kit for enthusiasts, some of whom will sacrifice to own it. All of the L super telephoto big white primes are very expensive and the 400mm DO II is far cheaper than the 800/5.6, 600/4, 500/4 and 400/2.8, most of which are owned by hobbyists because they outnumber the professional wild-life photographers.


----------



## Ladislav (Jun 18, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > 400 DO II may be superb lens and I would love to own one but it simply targets different market segment. That lens costs 7000GBP in UK. That is more than my car. My hobbyist photo gear insurance policy even can't cover any equipment which costs above 5000GBP - I would need to switch to professional one which has completely different pricing, etc.
> ...



Hi Alan, sorry for me not being clear. I don't mean that 400 DO II is a toy. I mean that for me as an enthusiast it is an equipment I'm buying to satisfy my hobby - as my wife would probably say "to play with" and so I'm referring to that as a toy. 

One update, it does not cost 7000 anymore, just checked my favorite retailer and they list it for 6059 and awaiting stock which is significantly better but still too much to be a lens for masses. What I'm asking for, is something more affordable - not something to be f4 and state of the art like DO primes and big whites are. 500 reach with f5.6, L lens quality with IS and reasonable pricing would make me happy. I don't expect it to cost peanuts and I don't expect it to be as good as big whites. I even don't care how well it works with TC.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2018)

applecider said:


> Chaitanya:
> 
> Your photo says artic Fox , help me out all I see is arctic rocks, and grass.


Its an Indian fox and title is also Indian Fox(Vulpes bengalensis). For me it's one of the most common carnivore(that we see and in terms of population) on outskirts of my city and I am not sure how long they will keep up with ever expanding human population.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya:
> ...



He can't see the fox -- that's what he means. 

applecider, click on the Flickr link in the post above and then zoom in. It's tiny, dead center.

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > applecider said:
> ...


ah, spotting animals in that habitat is the toughest challenge and I know the pain. it gets worse during dry season(Oct to May). It's a representation of habitat in which these animals live.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I see at least a 1000 birders a year, and have never come across another 400mm DO II in person although several on this forum have one. I see maybe 2 or 3 300/2.8, very rarely a 400/2.8 quite a few 500/4, very many 100-400mm I and IIs, and a handful of 400/5.6. There are many Sigma 150-600 Cs and a few S and some Tamron. The Nikon D500 + 200-500 combination has become very popular.
> ...



Well, I have booked flights for Florida for January and look forward to seeing fellow 400mm DO II owners!

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=35208.msg725022#msg725022


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2018)

AlanF said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Alan,

As I understand it January is a pretty quiet month as far as birding goes here in Florida, I am sure you will find enough to satisfy somebody as experienced as yourself, but it certainly won't give you many of the standard opportunities people expect of central Florida birding.

On the other hand I live about 10 minutes from Orlando Wetlands and I would welcome your company if you are out this way, I'm sure you could teach me more than a thing or two about birding!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2018)

That's a very nice offer! January in the UK is dire, and Florida will be a huge improvement. It's so easy for us to get around in the USA that I know I can book flights and sort out accommodation and itinerary later.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Rather than birding in Florida, come on up to Canada in January....

At that time of the year we have a huge selection of birds, such as chickadeees, snowy owls, blue jays, and.... well..... there has to others...... nothing beats patiently waiting hours for birds at -30C.....


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2018)

Getting back to topic, if Canon came out with a 500F5.6 I would be very interested.... with this lens and the 200-500, it seems like the place for a budget birder to start is in Nikon land.....


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Getting back to topic, if Canon came out with a 500F5.6 I would be very interested.... with this lens and the 200-500, it seems like the place for a budget birder to start is in Nikon land.....



It's amazing how Canon goes from being unassailably the best place for the budding wildlifer to being second best on the back of Nikon just offering 100 more millimeters non-teleconvertered reach. 

Makes you wonder why they didn't just do this sooner. Seems a pittance of a scope/cost to pay to change market perception. Consider: to pull the same thing for sports in general it would take a mountain more investment.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Getting back to topic, if Canon came out with a 500F5.6 I would be very interested.... with this lens and the 200-500, it seems like the place for a budget birder to start is in Nikon land.....
> ...



It’s a lot easier with beginners.... now for the high end people, nothing touches a big white!

I still see 400F5.6 lenses in use.... not everyone can justify the expense of 100-400.... but a 500F5.6 DO at a reasonable price gives length and portability.... I am surprised that Canon did not beat them to it....

Also, remember the Tamron 150-600? Nobody believed that there was a market for such a lens at the price it had to be sold at, and now it is One of the best selling lenses for both Tamron and Sigma. There is a market for long affordable zooms and those who can not afford $5000 or more for a lens flock to them. I think the same will be true for a longer, yet affordable, prime.

So....

Come on Canon! Let’s see one from you!


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Also, remember the Tamron 150-600? Nobody believed that there was a market for such a lens at the price it had to be sold at, and now it is One of the best selling lenses for both Tamron and Sigma. There is a market for long affordable zooms and those who can not afford $5000 or more for a lens flock to them. I think the same will be true for a longer, yet affordable, prime.



I think it's a no brainer to offer these lenses. Again, with Canon, if you want to shoot...


...longer than 400mm on FF
...with first party Canon AF
...without the limitations of a teleconverter
...with a new lens

Some $9000 has to leave your pocket. It's a comical, astronomical cliff to climb if you want reach. The party-line answer of 'use a teleconverter, go third party / used / refurbished or _you might want to clear this with your bank_' is hopelessly out of touch, and one imagines Canon knows this. 

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Also, remember the Tamron 150-600? Nobody believed that there was a market for such a lens at the price it had to be sold at, and now it is One of the best selling lenses for both Tamron and Sigma. There is a market for long affordable zooms and those who can not afford $5000 or more for a lens flock to them. I think the same will be true for a longer, yet affordable, prime.
> ...


Agreed!

To shoot Canon FF at 400mm you pay (here in Canada) $2050 for a 6D2 body and $1500 for a 400F5.6 lens, that is one of the oldest lenses in the Canon lineup... That's $3550 to get started....

To go to 500mm, you are looking at $2050 for a 6D2 body and $12,150 for a 500F4 lens... You jump from $3550 to $14,200 to get that extra 100mm.... that is quite the jump.....

In Nikon land, to shoot FF at 500mm you pay (here in Canada) $2000 for a D750 body and $1600 for a 200-500F5.6 lens that is a few years old... That's $3600 to get started....

Despite internet claims to the contrary, the people at Canon are not idiots. They have seen the huge sales numbers of the various 150-600 lenses and the Nikon 200-500. They know that there is a market for these lenses and at some point they will react.... the question is, "when?"


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 21, 2018)

Only if you insist on new. You can get an EF 500 f4.5 for $2,000, or an EF 500 f4 IS for $4,000 and a 1DX for $2,500.

So you can get world class Canon body and glass for under $7,000...


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Only if you insist on new. You can get an EF 500 f4.5 for $2,000, or an EF 500 f4 IS for $4,000 and a 1DX for $2,500.
> 
> So you can get world class Canon body and glass for under $7,000...



Yes, but the typical person getting into photography buys new, and there is still a huge difference between $2900 US and $7000 US. You are far more likely to survive telling your spouse that you spent $3000 on a new camera than telling them you spent $7000 on a used one... 


Also, I rather doubt that Canon or Nikon care much about the used market, as their goal is to sell new units....


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 21, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Only if you insist on new. You can get an EF 500 f4.5 for $2,000, or an EF 500 f4 IS for $4,000 and a 1DX for $2,500.
> 
> So you can get world class Canon body and glass for under $7,000...




The problem is that Canon aren’t servicing the old 500 f/4.5 & f/4 IS anymore. If something were to happen, $2000-4000 is a lot to spend on a paper weight unless you can find somewhere else to fix the lens.

I can't afford a Canon 500 f/4 II right now, so I'm considering at some point springing for the Sigma 500 f/4 Sport. It's a fair amount cheaper, and by all accounts its supposed to hold its own against Canon's big tele offerings. It has a seven year warranty too, which is nice.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2018)

There has been a sighting:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=35341.0

- A


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2018)

The specs and pricing are now out https://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/le...l/Telephoto/af-s_500mmf_56e_pf_ed_vr/spec.htm and $3,600 BHP.
It looks superb: the MTFs are very high all the way to the edge, it weighs only 1.46kg and only 106x237mm compared with 2.1kg and 128x233mm of the DO II. Further, it takes 95mm filters so you can carry it without a lens hood without fear of scratching the front lens element. The lens hood is in fact an optional accessory. The weight is an important factor - it weighs 200g less than the 100-400mm II, and 815g less than the 400mm DO II with its lens hood.

Despite my earlier reservations of preferring 400mm + 1.4x + 2xTC combos to 500mm + 1.4xTC combo, the Nikon is very attractive, especially considering its pricing.

There is a real migration from Canon to Nikon by birders because of the superior AF of the D500 and D850, with Canon having the edge in glass. Now, Nikon is ahead all round. If I was starting now, there is no question that I would choose Nikon for wildlife. Wake up Canon - we need a 7DIII to match the D500 and some competitively priced lightweight telephotos!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 29, 2018)

When you (AlanF) say "the lens hood is in fact an optional accessory" I assume you mean using it is optional, not that you have to buy it separately as an optional accessory (which is how your post reads). Of course with a lens of this price the hood is included, as listed in Adorama ("What's in the box"): https://www.adorama.com/nk50056e.html?origterm=nk50056e&searchredirect=true
This lens looks amazing - really the perfect 500mm lens. If I could afford to switch I would sell all my Canon gear and jump ship today. In fact I have the Canon 70-200 iii due to ship this week from Adorama and I am tempted to cancel my order and apply it to Nikon. I can't, but I am tempted.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 29, 2018)

BTW link on Adorama pre-order says manufacturer will start shipping on September 13, 2018. That's pretty quick, a lot shorter lag time than between when Canon 70-200 iii was available for preorder and when it will start shipping from manufacturer (which is today coincidentally).


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 29, 2018)

If you shoot Canon and want birds on a budget you use a 7D2. The Nikon camp uses a D500. The two cameras are roughly equivalent. 

For lenses, both can use a third party lens (Tamron or Sigma 150-600) at the same price....

For native glass, Canon is 100-400 and Nikonis 200-500..... any longer and you jump to 10K $....

Nikon just added an alternative... good for them... I would love to see a 500F5.6 out of Canon, perhaps this will push then a bit....


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2018)

MrFotoFool said:


> When you (AlanF) say "the lens hood is in fact an optional accessory" I assume you mean using it is optional, not that you have to buy it separately as an optional accessory (which is how your post reads). Of course with a lens of this price the hood is included, as listed in Adorama ("What's in the box"): https://www.adorama.com/nk50056e.html?origterm=nk50056e&searchredirect=true
> This lens looks amazing - really the perfect 500mm lens. If I could afford to switch I would sell all my Canon gear and jump ship today. In fact I have the Canon 70-200 iii due to ship this week from Adorama and I am tempted to cancel my order and apply it to Nikon. I can't, but I am tempted.


B&H has the hood listed as an optional accessory https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1431717-REG/nikon_20082_af_s_nikkor_500mm_f_5_6e.html?sts=pi which surprised me. But the Adorama listing must be right.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> If you shoot Canon and want birds on a budget you use a 7D2. The Nikon camp uses a D500. The two cameras are roughly equivalent.
> 
> For lenses, both can use a third party lens (Tamron or Sigma 150-600) at the same price....
> 
> ...


The D500 is far superior to the 7D2 in terms of AF and has a superior sensor, which is why we need a 7DIII. It doesn’t stop us taking great photos but you should see what Arbitrage can do with the D500 and 300/4 PF capturing birds in flight that I can only dream about see: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------

